# How can I invest in US/AUD Dollar bank account



## tradtshirt (23 Feb 2011)

I am thinking of moving some of my savings from Rabo to a non euro account. >100k

I am considering either the US dollar (maybe the Australian Dollar too).
I understand that there are risks involved with currency fluctuations, and cost associated with forex, tax etc.

I would like to know if there is a way I can open up a US dollar bank account in ireland, or from ireland.

On the Australia Dollar, I backpacked there 10 year ago and had 2 bank accounts (Westpac Current and Rabo savings). Would it be possible to use these accounts while living in ireland?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## horusd (23 Feb 2011)

> I would like to know if there is a way I can open up a US dollar bank account in ireland, or from ireland.


 
This has been covered a few times on AAM.  Here's one of the links, but you can use "search" to find more.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=149928&highlight=dollar+account

You could also check out investec. (again, search AAM for info).

Can't see any reason you couldn't use the existing accounts in Oz.  You might want to set up online banking for transfers etc, and might need an Oz address to do this( to get codes etc), but maybe a friend over there could help out.


----------



## celebtastic (21 May 2012)

tradtshirt said:


> I would like to know if there is a way I can open up a US dollar bank account in ireland, or from ireland.


 
Have you looked at this:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lightning (21 May 2012)

Some frequently recommended options ...

USD:
In Ireland: Investec USD account. 
Abroad: Nationwide International as per above. 

AUD:
In Ireland: Investec AUD account. 

Rabo Australia and WestPac Australia might not offer non resident accounts. You will need to check with them but there is a good chance that they do not offer non resident accounts.


----------

